# bild automatisch nach x sec wechseln



## warcraft9105 (15. April 2008)

hallo ich will einen sog. automatischen bildwechsel haben. D. h. ich habe einen ordner wo ich die zu wechselnden bilder drinn habe(nummerriert von 1 - x). nun will ich dass ich per JS eine function habe, die mir die Bilder alle x sec automatisch wechselt. Hat da jemand eine Idee
MfG warcraft9105


----------



## Quaese (15. April 2008)

Hi,

hier hatten wir schon einmal das Thema. Sind die Bilder durchnummeriert, könntest du das Array mit den Bildquellen auch in einer Schleife generieren. Die Anzahl der Bilddateien muss vorher jedoch bekannt sein.

Ausserdem wäre es sehr angenehm, wenn du dich an die Netiquette (Punkt 15) halten würdest und durchgehend auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung achtest.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

